# What would you do with 2,500 rounds of .44 Rem Mag .....



## idsman75 (Mar 22, 2011)

What would you do with 2,500 rounds of .44 Rem Mag that someone else handloaded?

A friend of mine who I trust dearly sold me a few guns in .44 Rem Mag and included about 2,500 rounds of handloaded ammo.  Cast bullets.  9 grains of Unique.  There are two people I trust in this entire world with regards to their handloads and he is one of them.  However, it's real hard for me to break the cardinal rule of not firing someone else's handloads.

Would you pull all the bullets and start all over again?  Seems time consuming to me considering how little I shoot .44 Rem Mag.  I still haven't shot the guns yet.  Would you fire the ammo up?

I'd be interested in opinions that people have about shooting someone else's handloads.  Is there a hard-and-fast rule or do you take trust level into consideration?


----------



## RdKill (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd have to know the guy very well.  You say that you do and that you trust him.  I really can't see how advice from people that knows neither of you will help you decide.


----------



## GAR (Mar 22, 2011)

Gather bullet weight is around 250grs? Pretty good target load. The only thing that would scare me would be a double charge.

Bottom line the choice is yours. Shoot them or tear them down.

Tom


----------



## win280 (Mar 22, 2011)

To answer your question.Ask yourself if you trust his loads with your life?JMO


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd shoot em.


----------



## Mac (Mar 22, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I'd shoot em.



I would shoot them, but you would not be asking this if you were not concerned.

I guess you could weight each bullet, this should show a double charge.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 22, 2011)

I have several friends that for years I have put together their reloads using components they bought.
Some hunting rifle loads and a lot of pistol. I keep my Grandson and Stepson in ammo also.

I trust myself because I am experienced and careful. They trust my reloads for the same reason.
If you trust your friend, shoot them and enjoy.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Mac said:


> I would shoot them, but you would not be asking this if you were not concerned.
> 
> I guess you could weight each bullet, this should show a double charge.



With variances in case weights, I doubt you'd notice a 9 grain difference.  Chances are every round would weigh slightly different with more than 9 grains between the lightest and heaviest.


----------



## Mac (Mar 22, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> With variances in case weights, I doubt you'd notice a 9 grain difference.  Chances are every round would weigh slightly different with more than 9 grains between the lightest and heaviest.



good point


----------



## donald-f (Mar 22, 2011)

You say you have 2500 shells, break down 250 of them at random and weigh them. If they are consident and are within limits I would say it would be safe to assume they all are properly loaded.


----------



## Wheels (Mar 22, 2011)

You may also want to take a close look at the weapon you intend on firing these rounds in. If it's within tolerances ,take down appx. 10% of the rounds looking for consistancy, I probably would shoot them based on TRUST in this friend.


----------



## JWarren (Mar 22, 2011)

I would send them to me and let me decide what I will do with them.

There....problem solved.

To be honest, I would not tear them down if you gave them to me. If by random inspection, I determined that I would be uneasy shooting them, I would pass them on to someone willing to do the work of breaking them down as I am not.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Someone else loads all my ammo. I got tired of doing that 25 years ago.


----------



## Richard P (Mar 23, 2011)

Re: weighing cartridges.  Are they all the same brand of brass ?  Weigh some empty cases.  Weigh a few loaded rounds.  Weigh some of the same bullets.  Calculate the loaded weight of the components.  Note that most cast bullets weigh in excess of the nominal weight.  
   Weigh a 100rd sample and plot the mean and extremes.  Remember that any one round may have no powder.  It would be unlikely to encounter one with 18grs in it.


----------



## WNC Seabee (Mar 23, 2011)

What are you shooting them IN?

If it's a Ruger Super Redhawk, I'd shoot them. If it's a S&W 329PD, I'd pass.

The Ruger is likely to handle a hot load without a hiccup, the super light (I own one..) S&W could explode in a gazillion pieces.


----------



## Fat Daddy (Mar 24, 2011)

They're probably ok but for peace of mind I'd pull and reload them as needed (100rd batches).
A good collet puller would be a good investment and make it relatively painless.
Unique is a fairly distinctive looking powder so you could reuse all the components.



...or just shoot them with you're weak hand, you won't miss it as much.


----------



## redlevel (Mar 24, 2011)

idsman75 said:


> A friend of mine who I trust dearly



If that is the case, then I would shoot them without fear.

Especially if your friend is an experienced handloader.


----------



## EGlock86 (Mar 24, 2011)

Let em rip tater chip


----------



## animalguy (Mar 25, 2011)

SeeBea has it. I'd shoot the fire out of them in a Ruger or strong framed gun.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 28, 2011)

There is no differance in your friends loads and Atlanta Arms, Georgia Arms, Gunn Ammo or any of the other ammo reloaders. The only differance would be your friends ammo will be of a better quality


----------



## whitworth (Mar 29, 2011)

*Who's going to do that ???*

Drive thousands of relatively free loaded cartridges, during a recession, all the way to a shooting range, in one of their 12 mpg pickup trucks?


----------



## The Big Z (Mar 29, 2011)

Weigh 1 bullet, take it apart to verify grams of powder.  Check the book - Then weigh each bullet.  If it's the same or very, very close then I would have no problem with it.    Questionable ones can be redone.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 29, 2011)

I acquired several hundred 44 mag reloads. 
I never thought twice about shooting them.
Live life on the wild side.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shootem... or send them to me and I'll shootem...


----------



## Nitro (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd be attempting to wear out a revolver!!!!!!!!!

Let me know if you want some help!


----------



## blackbear (Apr 6, 2011)

This a Easy question to answer.......Do a search and look at some pics of blown up guns...you will then decide to do ...The ONLY THING I WOULD DO ..pull the $#%& things and reload myself! Also just for kicks,,,find out what a hospital surgery bill is at todays prices....or just ask yourself ..what a new hands/face/eyes etc. are worth to U...few words of wisdom..Dont play or gamble with a "double charge of 44 magnum".


----------



## tsknmcn (Apr 6, 2011)

18 grains of unique would just about fill the case to the top so I would not be overly concerned with a double charge.  In a straight neck case, that would be clearly visible to the relaoder.  If you want to double check, a couple hours with a digital scale and you could weigh each one and cull out anything you are not sure about.  If you notice that loads with X brand brass are a couple grains higher than Y brand brass, it's going to be a difference in the brass.  You could pull apart a random sample just to verify contents.


----------



## idsman75 (Apr 6, 2011)

My buddy gave me the ammo when I bought his Marlin 1894 and S&W 29-2 from him.  He was President of a gun club down in the Pensacola area so there may be some GON members who knew him.  He passed yesterday.  

I'm getting ready to bug out of the country for a few years so I may just give the ammo to some close friends who also knew him.  I appreciate everyone's advice.


----------



## blackbear (Apr 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your friend's  passing  idsman75...


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## ben300win (May 13, 2011)

With only 9 grains of powder they dont seem to be hot loaded so I would just shoot them. Maybe buy a 44 mag rifle to help out. Great Hog killing ammo there.


----------



## WTM45 (May 13, 2011)

I'd keep the rifle, the revolver and the ammo...
and consider myself well outfitted.

Shoot it up when you are ready.  The result will make you a better shooter.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 13, 2011)

I'd always be leary of handloads, but even with the precision equipment available used by major companies, there can still be mishaps. I stood beside another officer during state mandated firearms qualifications firing a name brand quality .45 acp load. It was somehow so over pressure the stainless steel slide became welded open to the frame. The good news is nobody got hurt. The ammo manufacturer and Smith & Wesson handled it between themselves, and the officer received a new weapon within 48 hours.


----------



## JWarren (May 13, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> I'd always be leary of handloads, but even with the precision equipment available used by major companies, there can still be mishaps. I stood beside another officer during state mandated firearms qualifications firing a name brand quality .45 acp load. It was somehow so over pressure the stainless steel slide became welded open to the frame. The good news is nobody got hurt. The ammo manufacturer and Smith & Wesson handled it between themselves, and the officer received a new weapon within 48 hours.



A lot of times these failures are not due to over pressure, but brass failure due to a minor flaw in the brass. A lot of people do not understand that the brass is what prevents this from happening every time you pull the trigger...even on moderate loads. Guns like the M&P and Glock, that do not have fully supported chambers are the  guns most likely to have this happen as the brass is not completely enclosed when a round is in battery.


----------



## Swamprat (May 14, 2011)

I look at it like this.....every time you go see your doctor you don't know if he graduated 1st or 150th but you still trust him with your life.

Shoot em up and enjoy the freebie ammo. Worst case scenario  you might be seeing the doc who graduated either 1st or 150th.


----------



## SGaither (May 20, 2011)

If you are still state side get an AFLAC policy and start shooting


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I have the brass?


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would seperate cases by brand pull a few and weigh all of them. That is a mild load so there is some room for error.


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

All for safety?
OP, in that av pic...where is your finger?


cw


----------



## Jethro Bodine (Sep 4, 2011)

you didnt load those that came from the store in a box.  At least you know who to be mad at if one of these is bad.


----------



## dbj1125 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Ammo*

I would probably give it to me... just sayin...


----------



## scoggins (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll meet you half way and take half of them...for safety reasons.



yeah safety reasons that is my story and I will stick to it.


----------



## Ballplayer (Sep 12, 2011)

Would you let a family member ride in a vehicle with him ?  if so then I'd shoot the bullets, worrying about accidents can drive people crazy.


----------

